# Best place to by a Vespa???



## emmalee1209 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello,

I am interested in buying a Vespa when I move out to the Costa Blanca next year. 

Could anybody recommend any stockists in the area please? And rough prices? Also insurance/tax prices?

Thank you very much ?


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I too would like to do this so will keep an eye on the answers, I was about to buy one in the UK before we decided to emigrate


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

emmalee1209 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am interested in buying a Vespa when I move out to the Costa Blanca next year.
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/vespa.es

There is a few groups on Facebook for Vespa owners in Spain and occasionally you do get them coming up for sale.As ever Google is your friend here as well.One thing is for sure you will certainly get decent weather to ride one.Regards.SB.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

I know down here in Andalucia there is one or two clubs for scooters and have to say it does make for a nice social day out but there are a mixture of Vespas and Lambrettas.


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

*scooter*

or you could grow up and buy a proper bike,,,,,scooters lol!!!!!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Just make sure you buy a left hand drive one - if you intend to use it in Spain!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Beta (Sep 9, 2015)

soulboy said:


> I know down here in Andalucia there is one or two clubs for scooters and have to say it does make for a nice social day out but there are a mixture of Vespas and Lambrettas.


Hi Soulboy, 
Nice scooter! Do you ride it daily?
KR, Freddy


----------



## hibiscus123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Beta said:


> Hi Soulboy,
> Nice scooter! Do you ride it daily?
> KR, Freddy


only to dry his hair with.


----------



## haimhouse (Sep 10, 2015)

The area around Altea is really nice, check it out


----------

